# Remote server connection to two home servers



## Nixie2k13 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd like to know if it's possible to connect or mount 2 two FreeBSD servers to 1 one remote FreeBSD server? I plan to run *P*lex media server on my remote server and have my files/media stored on my two servers at my home. Any help is appreciated. I would like to get this up and running asap.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 9, 2013)

Nixie2k13 said:
			
		

> I'd like to know if it's possible to connect or mount 2 two FreeBSD servers to 1 one remote FreeBSD server?


It heavily depends on your idea of 'connecting' and/or 'mounting', you're a bit vague about what you're trying to do.

With regards to 'mounting', or providing access to local storage for a remote server, that can be done in several ways. There's the traditional way of using NFS but you might also be able to utilize other means such as Samba.

If you need even more, global, access I suppose you could also set up a full blown VPN.



			
				Nixie2k13 said:
			
		

> I plan to run *P*lex media server on my remote server and have my files/media stored on my two servers at my home.


Depending on your network connection I'm not too sure that this is a good idea. Think about it; instead of sending out a stream based on local contents the server would now have to get it first using one connection, then stream it using the other.

It might be doable if you apply some serious caching, but I can't help wonder if this isn't bound to cause some serious problems.

Even so; as mentioned earlier it should be doable from a technical perspective. There are several ways to achieve this.


----------

